# M3 Perfect firmware v36



## linFox (Apr 24, 2008)

The first release for the Slot-2 M3 in a while, firmware v36's only change is apparently 30% faster dsm decoding and high-speed/tearing (I assume) compensation.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> M3 Perfect (Slot-2) firmware v36 (24th-04-2008):
> 
> NDS end:
> 1. Multimedia expansion of DSM decoding engine efficiency increased by 30%, audio-visual magic box to solve some of the complex video playback screen or the screen at a rapid movement Huaping and halt the problem.
> 1. ?????DSM????????30%??????????????????????????????????????



Currently only released in Chinese Big5 and Chinese GB, I've got copies up on my Downloads Page now.


----------



## jelbo (Apr 24, 2008)

Does this firmware support SDHC MicroSD's?


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

IIRC they added SDHC support a while back, but only for playing video & audio files. You can't run games from an SDHC card (not sure about homebrew).


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 24, 2008)

I wish my M3 Perfect wasn't broken


----------



## Akiyo (May 2, 2008)

Oh and, the phrase HuaPing, aka 花屏 means blurry screen in chinese.


----------

